# best craigslist plow add!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bar/1012104211.html


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Its just plain confusing.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

If people take him up on it, it means he would be doing half his accounts for free. nothing like doing 15accounts and only getting paid for 8.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hows he gonna make coin if hes doin it for free and buyin pizza lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't be that good of pizza never heard of them.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

He needs to stop drinking his bong water!!!!!!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

grandview;737647 said:


> Can't be that good of pizza never heard of them.


The owners of the pizza place are good friends of mine, there pizza is great. They took first place for there wings 7 times in the last 3 years. They are on wheeler street in the City of Tonawanda. If your out this way lets go for lunch.

I hate to admit it but I know the guy do ing the plowing, no insurance, no permits.... and so on. He asked me for advice when he got into plowing I said don't


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Blazin;737658 said:


> He needs to stop drinking his bong water!!!!!!


Yes he is that guy.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Holy crap-no surprise there-N. Tonawanda is kookoo land!

No joke- in 1993 I was given a police escort out of town! Phish show..........hee hee hee


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I must say there are a lot of people that cant think outside of the box. I dont know if plowsite has an unusual high percentage or if this is Representative of the nation on a hole.



IMAGE;737639 said:


> If people take him up on it, it means he would be doing half his accounts for free. nothing like doing 15accounts and only getting paid for 8.


AAA NO He would be plowing 30% for free 2 paying referrals from 1 free plow.

Its called advertising I know some of you spend hundreds or thousands .on advertising in papers and phone books. How many of your customers do have to plow to pay for that?

I do that, but you got to send me 3 people that sign. Works great, I got 9 paying customers for 3 free customers, and KEPT them for years. I've never had more than 5% of my contracts plowed for free. So at worst I spent 5% of my gross on advertising. What was the most you spent for advertising? Its a great way to build a customer base when first starting.

I agree he needs to work on his ad it is a bit confusing.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

ALSO what beats sitting in your warm house watching me plow and eating a freah delicious pizza???? 


freah=fresh 

will he bring it in the plow truck to save gas ? are the free bees last on the list ?

I hate to say it but its a new idea. it is cheap , It may not only get him plowing work .but ,new pizza customers too .


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

The guy doing the plowing doesn't own the pizza place he is a friends with the owners.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting approach...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Desperate times call for desperate measures for some ppl. I assume this guy has no Comm'l insurance, and doesn't report any of his sales on his tax returns either.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

millsaps118;738141 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures for some ppl.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

millsaps118;738141 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures .


That was the line we'd use when looking for girls at the bar, way back in my single days. LOL


----------



## tauan2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

crb 2500;737975 said:


> ALSO what beats sitting in your warm house "watching me plow and eating a freah delicious pizza????"
> 
> freah=fresh
> 
> ...


Sooo wait! The customer's gonna be sitting in their warm house watching him plowing and eating a pizza at the same time? Shouldn't the pizza be for the customer ? lol hahah.

This has to be a joke.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

its almost certain that not everyone is going to be able to refer 2 people. say he has 8 customers and none of them are seasonal contracts. plows 8 driveways, gets paid for 8 driveways. maybe 3 of them can refer 2 people each. the next storm comes and he plows 14 driveways and gets paid for 11 of them. still gets paid for almost 80% of the work. interesting concept and maybe needs a little more work and organization but on the right track. 

if he can team up with his pizza owning friend to give free vouchers, thats huge advertising for both of them. if i didn't have a plow and wanted my driveway done and get 2 free pizza's on top of that, id call my friends in a second.

here's the disclaimer: this is all under the assumption that he does quality work. i know what happens when you assume. if he doesn't do the work right he could hurt both businesses.if he doesn't have insurance and permits either i wouldn't hire him either


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

millsaps118;738141 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures for some ppl. I assume this guy has no Comm'l insurance, and doesn't report any of his sales on his tax returns either.


Don't cheap shot the guy. We do something similar. Since I reported 1.3 million in sales last year I think that maybe it is working (Granted that is Merch Sales, Automotive repair, and Plowing). Plus I can gaurantee I carry plenty of insurance. We plow in Elk River, Princeton, SLP, Golden Valley, Minneapolis, Zimmerman and we are by no means desperate. I am bidding plenty in these areas and will be employing many more "desperate" tactics. Those types of tactics have given us new contracts for this year that are making us 75% gross. I do not however advertise on Craigslist.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Puddlejumper;738261 said:


> Don't cheap shot the guy. We do something similar. Since I reported 1.3 million in sales last year I think that maybe it is working (Granted that is Merch Sales, Automotive repair, and Plowing). Plus I can gaurantee I carry plenty of insurance. We plow in Elk River, Princeton, SLP, Golden Valley, Minneapolis, Zimmerman and we are by no means desperate. I am bidding plenty in these areas and will be employing many more "desperate" tactics. Those types of tactics have given us new contracts for this year that are making us 75% gross. I do not however advertise on Craigslist.


:salute::salute::salute: Good for You!

BTW...It wasn't a cheap shot, just my .02 xysport


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

millsaps118;738141 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures for some ppl. I assume this guy has no Comm'l insurance, and doesn't report any of his sales on his tax returns either.


Why do you assume that?

OK I'll assume you dont have have a plow truck and just blow wind on plowsite.

Gee Isn't assuming fun


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

well he better bring that hot pizza to my door cuz I don't want to go out in the cold snowy weather LOL


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

millsaps118;738267 said:


> :
> 
> BTW...It wasn't a cheap shot, just my .02 xysport


 :crying:

It was a cheap shot. Don't worry you can sub for me when I move in.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

theplowmeister;738268 said:


> Why do you assume that?
> 
> OK I'll assume you dont have have a plow truck and just blow wind on plowsite.
> 
> Gee Isn't assuming fun


My assumption is he does not (again my .02), but I'm also giving him "The benefit of the Doubt"......ie, _"People tell me he doesn't have plowing insurance and doesn't claim his sales, but I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt to prove me otherwise."_

Keep in mind I was just assuming, go back and read POST #8, and now a repost at #28.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Puddlejumper;738282 said:


> :crying:
> 
> It was a cheap shot. Don't worry you can sub for me when I move in.


U wish....although I might reconsider knowing that some of your subs are already milking you on wide open lots that only take 20min and telling you they were there for 1.5hrs.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

millsaps118;738286 said:


> U wish....although I might reconsider knowing that some of your subs are already milking you on wide open lots that only take 20min and telling you they were there for 1.5hrs.


Should have plenty of time to "Git R Done" Mater!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I now for a fact he has no insurance, and no permits. He has called me and asked for work a few times, I just say nope we are all set.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

While he might have a few bugs to work out of his program...it's an interesting concept. He definitely needs to simplify his ad and make the concept more clear to his audience. He does seem to grasp the psych mentality of how people think and respond...it's network marketing, a pyramid style of building. The style is ancient but there are plenty of examples throughout history that have proven unbelievable results and some of the best examples have existed in recent decades and are often reoccurring today, most people just aren't aware of their existence or that they are even occurring. The military would be one example of this concept. When most people hear the word "pyramid" they often think "scam", probably because of one of the most famous being the "Ponzi scam" ( a great Google read, if you've never read about it). Pyramid type marketing or Network marketing have proven to be both good and bad, pending the motive of how it started in the first place. Cash gifting is big on the internet now, and is probably one of the most dangerous types of pyramids, because they always eventually take their course and many people become victims in the end. They are also illegal in most places and considered to be a form of racketeering. 

I don't know if he's sharp enough or honest enough to make it work, but I'd love to know what course it takes over the next couple of years.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

you know the internet is a great idea. but the down side is that we get assaulted by every nitwit and their brother and all of their half-assed schemes...


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Cassy;738390 said:


> you know the internet is a great idea. but the down side is that we get assaulted by every nitwit and their brother and all of their half-assed schemes...


Well said :salute:


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## ezover (Dec 22, 2008)

theplowmeister;738268 said:


> Why do you assume that?
> 
> OK I'll assume you dont have have a plow truck and just blow wind on plowsite.
> 
> Gee Isn't assuming fun


dam i resemble that remark. 

(hope to find a used one cheap after the season is over).

sounds like Bernie Madoff started a new career plowing.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

theplowmeister;737954 said:


> I must say there are a lot of people that cant think outside of the box. I dont know if plowsite has an unusual high percentage or if this is Representative of the nation on a hole.


I am thinking the second choice. The way the economy is, you have to think outside the box and do what you have to do to draw in more customers.

Matt


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Only in America...


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Guy Probaly owns the pizza place anyways. Funny ad though.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Jello1;738583 said:


> Guy Probaly owns the pizza place anyways. Funny ad though.


Nope just a freind of the owner


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

theplowmeister;737954 said:


> I must say there are a lot of people that cant think outside of the box. I dont know if plowsite has an unusual high percentage or if this is Representative of the nation on a hole.
> 
> AAA NO He would be plowing 30% for free 2 paying referrals from 1 free plow.
> 
> ...


I dont need to advertise for the simple fact my friend that owns a boss plow company and auto radiator business here in town gets accounts and gives them to me, his other friend, and himself.


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

*Marketing ...?? or bad math*

I believe this is .... surface wise.... a good idea. however i'm not sure he actually sat down and did the math. Rule number one in business is you never sell the shop. If a customer refers someone to you its normally accepted that there is some comp for the referal. however two refers and giving away your service is overkill. heres why.

Ok. lets do the math

for sake of conversation lets assume all driveways are exactly the same because they are on the same street. i never accept anyone for a driveway unless its $40 or more. so lets assume these are all $40 driveways.

plow guy Secures Customer1 for $40 per driveway.

Customer1 refers Customer2 and Customer3 So according to the add we now have this

Customer1=Free
Customer2=$40
Customer3=$40

Now as the add says if both Customer2 and Customer3 can do the same so it would be like this (indent is customer referal)

Customer1=Free
Customer2=Free
Customer4=$40
Customer5=$40
Customer3=Free
Customer6=$40
Customer7=$40

So in the end you would have 7 Customer with a Gross Income of ($40 x 7) $280 per storm. However because of the deal you are now only getting $40 x 4 = $160 per storm no you have to factor in the 3 free pizzas i'm guessing $12 x 3 = $36 per storm. $160-$36 =$124 for 7 driveways. Now we are still only talking Gross Income but that means you will only get 44% of your $280. 
(your plowing on a 56% discount)

avg out to Aprx $17 per driveway.

but you have to factor in gas and brake downs. but arguably if you only have 7 driveways it will be nominal cost of gas.

you would be better to do something similar but say you get a 10% discount for every paying referal. so if customer1 refers customer2 as long as customer2 pays customer1 gets 10% off. so if he wants free then he needs 10 referals.. which is likely to never happen.

in short your selling yourself too short. it would be simpler to just offer a small discount for every storm aslong as their referal keeps paying you. their friend drops you ... so does their discount. simple.

steve


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;738902 said:


> I dont need to advertise for the simple fact my friend that owns a boss plow company and auto radiator business here in town gets accounts and gives them to me, his other friend, and himself.


Good for you!!


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

vector330ix;738967 said:


> I believe this is .... surface wise.... a good idea. however i'm not sure he actually sat down and did the math. Rule number one in business is you never sell the shop. If a customer refers someone to you its normally accepted that there is some comp for the referal. however two refers and giving away your service is overkill. heres why.
> 
> Ok. lets do the math
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

I offer $5.00 off for one ref. and only before the season starts. It works ok helps them cluster up a little.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

vector330ix;738967 said:


> I believe this is .... surface wise.... a good idea. however i'm not sure he actually sat down and did the math. Rule number one in business is you never sell the shop. If a customer refers someone to you its normally accepted that there is some comp for the referal. however two refers and giving away your service is overkill. heres why.
> 
> Ok. lets do the math
> 
> ...


Your assuming he gets all 7 customers from 1 person Thats an unbelievable referral rate.

I've been giving FREE plowing with 3 referrals for 20 years and never had that scenario happen.

The most I've ever had was 2 free in a year.

You forgot about the other 25 people he will plow without a referral. so your numbers are a little off.
25(people) X $40 = $1000 - $120(for the free plows)= $880 per storm or ~$35 per driveway

What do you spend on advertising in a year? How many driveways do you need to plow to pay for that advertising?


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

i dont advertize... i've had the same route for years. i stay away from driveways because of the lack of $$ in them. (this is arguable i know) i do commercial lots. Staples store chillies etc. by the push every 2" there is no advertise. i do a good job i get them back. 

it doesnt matter how many "other driveways" he does. thats not the debatable issue. what we are talking about is he is suggesting giving away 3 paying driveways for free to get 4 paying customers. if you give away 3 and get 4 your not making money, your selling the shop. 

think about it like a retail store. if they gave away free $40 items to 3 people and then charged $40 to the next 4 people.... they would be better to only sell one item at full price.

this is the same thing.

feel free to give away your services for free, (and pizza too..???) driveways beet your truck up worse then anything else. i'd take parking lots over driveways anyday. the truck doesnt work nearly as hard in a lot.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

apik1;737666 said:


> The owners of the pizza place are good friends of mine, there pizza is great. They took first place for there wings 7 times in the last 3 years. They are on wheeler street in the City of Tonawanda. If your out this way lets go for lunch.
> 
> I hate to admit it but I know the guy do ing the plowing, no insurance, no permits.... and so on. He asked me for advice when he got into plowing I said don't


lol, ideas are great, but he'd never make money.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

vector330ix;738993 said:


> i dont advertize... i've had the same route for years. i stay away from driveways because of the lack of $$ in them. (this is arguable i know) i do commercial lots. Staples store chillies etc. by the push every 2" there is no advertise. i do a good job i get them back.
> 
> it doesnt matter how many "other driveways" he does. thats not the debatable issue. what we are talking about is he is suggesting giving away 3 paying driveways for free to get 4 paying customers. if you give away 3 and get 4 your not making money, your selling the shop.
> 
> ...


I don't advertise for plowing either, had all the work we can handle for 10 years. Word of mouth for great service travels fast. All advertising gets me is lousy residentials that call after a 8"+ snow and want an "estimate". If you want $50-$75 to come clear their stupid packed down mess of a driveway they darn near have a heart attack. 
This guys plan is stupid, granted as others have said, if it was adjusted slightly it could be alright. Way to much give away. He could go get a cashier job somewhere and make more, net.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

theplowmeister;738969 said:


> Good for you!!


man with an attitude


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;739134 said:


> man with an attitude


No attitude just saying good for you that you have a large enough customer base that you dont have to advertise. 
Some people, particular those starting out dont have a large customer base to draw on need to advertise and that cost money.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

theplowmeister;739889 said:


> No attitude just saying good for you that you have a large enough customer base that you dont have to advertise.
> Some people, particular those starting out dont have a large customer base to draw on need to advertise and that cost money.


sorry about accusing you of having an attitude. just sounded rude when i read it. sorry about that.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha genius!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i like this guys approach...maybe i'll offer wal-mart a free month's plow in exchange for groceries or doughnuts!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

IMAGE;737639 said:


> If people take him up on it, it means he would be doing half his accounts for free. nothing like doing 15accounts and only getting paid for 8.


For every free plow he gets two paid plows......

Work on your comprehension image.


----------

